# Yahoo Messenger -- watch ur invisible contacts log out



## pradipudhaya (Jun 4, 2005)

hey guys, just figured this out. I installed messenger 7 beta indian version and I rolled back to yahoo messenger 6, build 1922... Now I get to see my invisible contacts sign off..... coool


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey, i think we tend to know if  a person is invisible if he logs off and we know that he was invisible b4. Ie, he was invisible till the time he logs off. ..


----------



## pradipudhaya (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, we cannot see him log on


----------



## dreams (Jun 5, 2005)

ya v cant c a person who logs in as invisible.. but can c when he goes offline..


----------



## abhi8sood (Jun 29, 2007)

wel if u wanna know the person is invisble but logged in there are two simple ways to do this

1)request the person for confrence

he wil either accpet it aur wil decline it....u wil come to knwo

2)open the im windows of that person and use the environment>interactive fun>doodle


----------



## Chirag (Jun 30, 2007)

^^
See the date. 2 years old.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol, well...I've been annoying my so called "offline" contacts like that for ages  
Handy thread though, for people who aren't aware of it.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 1, 2007)

Must try : www.xeeber.com

show...user status....whether ONLINE,OFFLINE,or INVISIBLE





----------------------------------------------------------------
For tricks n updates....see my blog

www.beupdated.blogspot.com


----------



## garefield (Jul 4, 2007)

do u know buddy spy i used it before it was doing great but these days it doesnot work i mean says offline to ppl who r online
do u know anything abt this plz help me make it work again coz i wanna chek for all frens in my buddy list


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2007)

man why did u just wake up a dead thread now u will face its wrath


----------



## aravind.gslv (Jan 3, 2008)

i don't get the pt..
why u want to disturb a person who doesn't want to be disturbed??


----------



## paid (Jan 3, 2008)

nice digg


----------

